
Bend, OR, is becoming a commuter town for Silicon Valley despite the 10-hr drive - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/bend-oregon-is-becoming-a-commuter-town-for-silicon-valley-despite-the-10-hour-drive/ar-BBJRJnU
======
ChuckMcM
I suppose that given the $414K median house price from Zillow and subtracting
that from the median house price of say Santa Clara county of $1M (same
source) that leaves you $500K to buy a nice airplane to commute with :-).

Joking aside, I really do think that if you could get sufficient bandwidth
into a small town at reasonable costs you really could "remote" a lot of jobs
from the Bay Area.

------
jaggederest
I've been remote in Oregon since 2011.

It's not all sunshine and rainbows, jokes about the rain aside, mostly due to
the fact that many, many bay area companies just don't understand why anyone
would want to live anywhere but the bay.

~~~
jey
> many bay area companies just don't understand why anyone would want to live
> anywhere but the bay

What do you mean? Is this a way of saying "many Bay Area companies don't hire
remote workers"?

~~~
loeg
It's more than just not hiring remote workers. Some employers are actually
surprised that one might not want to relocate to the bay.

~~~
jaggederest
s/surprised/angry/

People act like you're denigrating their entire way of life if you won't sell
your house and move to the bay in return for their uninspiring below-market
salary and the chance to "disrupt" something. They get especially upset when I
say that the cost of living differential would need to be 50%+ of total comp,
plus around $30k in moving expenses.

------
marklyon
This doesn't seem worth it. At best you've got a company that can handle this
arrangement today, but it seems to dramatically limit your options for new
employment or even to survive a changes within the same org.

~~~
ceejayoz
Some people are perfectly willing to limit employment options to remote-
friendly.

------
dmode
As a consultant who used to fly every week for three years, and hated it, I
cannot believe people will voluntarily do this. My consulting travel almost
killed my marriage.

------
suyash
Click-Bait article - all it says is how some people occasionally Fly in and
work more of the time by tele-commuting from computer. Nothing new here.

------
bdcravens
> Meanwhile in Bend, a one-bedroom will set you back about $1,100

Funny, my 3-bedroom, 1600 sqft, corner lot just north of Houston costs just
$1200

~~~
paulcole
Neat! What’s the mountain sports scene like in Houston?

~~~
mattsfrey
People are downvoting this but honestly, its a huge consideration. I pay a
huge premium to live in Boulder,CO and have often thought how awesome it'd be
to move to Texas, save a ton of cash.. except yeah, if you're not content just
doing "city things", it's frankly a wasteland.

------
dogruck
The headline is clickbait. It profiles one GOOG sales executive who travels a
lot. It also describes a population of people who’ve decided (or expressed
interest in) moving to Bend, where they will work, or work remotely.

Summary: some people are moving to Bend, OR. Also, housing there is cheaper
than Silicon Valley.

------
jzawodn
There are several of us up at E45 (Pine Mountain Lake Airport) in Groveland,
CA that fly/commute to Bay Area companies. Folks in Auburn do it too. And
places outside Sacramento. It's more common than you might think.

~~~
ryannevius
Yep, I used to live at Swansboro Country Airport (01CL) out of Placerville and
know more than a few people who fly to the Bay Area.

------
wbl
And now they want to preserve the charm, so it will inevitably become another
ultraexpensive place.

~~~
jaggederest
It's already the most expensive place to live in Oregon. The atmosphere is a
little bit like Aspen (from what I understand, never been to Aspen).

~~~
EtDybNuvCu
Sunriver and other tourist destinations in the area are expensive; living in
Bend itself is not.

~~~
veganaiZe
You obviously haven't priced living in Bend or you are used to paying bay area
rates.

------
tachyoff
I think there are other places to work besides the Bay Area.

